# DS #1158: Zelda no Densetsu: Mugen no Sunadokei



## Opium (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1831^^


----------



## indiraider (Jun 20, 2007)

first post
Don't do this again.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 20, 2007)

hot icon
Still hunting D:


----------



## pacha69 (Jun 20, 2007)

nice, now i only have to learn jap.


----------



## scognito (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(indiraider @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> first post


got a prize?


----------



## tyasawa (Jun 20, 2007)

'o' wow.. im currently idling from exam preparation then browsing gbatemp then saw this.. XD.. (more reason to escape from studying)

:/ i thought studying in library can help me concentrate.. maybe i should study in a place without internet connection


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 20, 2007)

hmmmmz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Zelda Themed Styluspencils!


----------



## sylver78 (Jun 20, 2007)

This is so great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 days before the store release ! These dump groups are amazing !


----------



## Farami9 (Jun 20, 2007)

when is US release date!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Covarr (Jun 20, 2007)

Works great on R4 firmware 1.10, but I think everybody else is pretty much screwed.

Also, could somebody please punt the first post guy? I'd do it myself, but I recently sprained my ankle.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 20, 2007)

20%
gotta find something to do for 10 minutes... going crazy here XD


----------



## Torte (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi! Just embedding myself here before the the torrent of Temp'ers run this place a rioting.  Okay, now where did I last see my R4???


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

gonna just prod the screen randomly as I can read a word of Japanese, Hey it will still be better than playing Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer..


----------



## CAMson (Jun 20, 2007)

Is there any chance playing it on Supercard SD?
maybe some fix or patch?


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jun 20, 2007)

zelda doesn't work on supercard sd


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(scognito @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(indiraider @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > first post
> ...



How about a big gold plated ban? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm saving myself the torture and waiting for the US/EU release


----------



## digitalforums (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(indiraider @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> first post




and if you carry on with posts like that maybe it will be your last post, on here at least

the posts are for a review as such for the game and whther it works not crap like that


----------



## cfk3 (Jun 20, 2007)

This game doesn't work on my DS-X ...
when i Start the game, i have an traileur, and after i have to touch the screen, and a black screen appear with a red text....


----------



## DS64 (Jun 20, 2007)

ouch hope you guys get this sorted out on your cards, nice surprise anyways.


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2007)

Game works fine on EZV

Works fine on R4DS but ONLY when using loader v1.10 (just released).

The graphics are mind blowing. First impressions 'wow'.


----------



## frostfire (Jun 20, 2007)

Great!!! Is this game playable without knowing Japanese?


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely not, Zelda games always have lots of text, with clues etc of what to do next! Without reading, wont be easy to know where to go next or what to look for. Im going to try it because it looks stunning, but will eventually wait for an english version.!


----------



## Covarr (Jun 20, 2007)

The game starts off on a tremendously long text cutscene in Japanese, but I don't think the gameplay relies on it too much.

If it turns out to be a problem, just check GameFAQs in a few days.


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2007)

You can wander around, take in the sites and give the controls a test run but I doubt you'd be able to play through the whole game (easily anyway).

Brilliant graphics and presentation I can't wait for the US release......which is when exactly? :hmm:


----------



## kawlex (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool, this game will be amazing.

When I'm home, i'll give it a try,
just want to check out how it feels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And then I, like most of u, have to wait till the US Release!

Lucky us SimCity US will arrive soon


----------



## Tanas (Jun 20, 2007)

The US release date is around October.


----------



## Covarr (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't think they announced an exact date, but I'm pretty sure it's holiday season 2007.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

What a pleasant suprise! Wasn't expecting this so soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will probably end up giving this game a go, getting hopelessly stuck and then waiting for the US version!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Can NOT wait for the English release of this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll give this a spin just to see how it looks and controls!


----------



## Teun (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll wait for the English.. Even though I don't like Zelda games


----------



## Jax (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm just gonna try this, as I don't read japanese. But I eagerly await the U or E release, whichever comes first.


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Jun 20, 2007)

Doesn't work on my m3 Lite Perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe someone knows settings to get this working?


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2007)

Europe Release is 31st August!


----------



## Scorpei (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Covarr @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Works great on R4 firmware 1.10, but I think everybody else is pretty much screwed.
> 
> Also, could somebody please punt the first post guy? I'd do it myself, but I recently sprained my ankle.


Works fine on the G6DS real, just tested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If anyone wants me to test more cards feel free to let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DS_Lite (Jun 20, 2007)

doesnt work on my M3 DS Simply!!


----------



## 4saken (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DS_Lite @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Â doesnt work on my M3 DS Simply!!



firmware release will be out soon


----------



## Covarr (Jun 20, 2007)

Compatibility status, so far:
There have been reports of it working on the latest firmware of pretty much every slot-1 card (except M3 Simply).
Nobody has been able to get it working with a slot-2 card.


----------



## kawlex (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Covarr @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Works great on R4 firmware 1.10, but I think everybody else is pretty much screwed.
> ...



What about DS-X ?

But mine hasnt the newest firmware on it..


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

it's very tempting to download and play it now, but i am not going to spoil it for myself and patiently wait for a english language release so i can enjoy the game properly, man those stylus pens look stylish though! can you buy them from play asia?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice release but i have a question about the movement of link...
Do you move around and fight only with the stylus?
I say this cause of a youtube demo video i watched.


----------



## Covarr (Jun 20, 2007)

yes, stylus movement only. No D-Pad and buttons for movement, they are for secondary functions like menus and such.


----------



## Retal (Jun 20, 2007)

667 votes? Rly?


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Nice release but i have a question about the movement of link...
> Do you move around and fight only with the stylus?
> I say this cause of a youtube demo video i watched.



Yeah just the stylus. It's okay, it seems to work and makes things quite fresh which is good. sword fighting is satisfying. But buttons would've have been just as good.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2007)

Damn I'm gonna be busy  :'(


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Europe Release is 31st August!



sources for that information? if thats true the usa release is not far behind.


----------



## sekhu (Jun 20, 2007)

so what's the story behind this zelda adventure? Is it set during the Wind Waker, before, or after?


----------



## kawlex (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> so what's the story behind this zelda adventure? Is it set during the Wind Waker, before, or after?



afaik its set after wind waker
and story is something like: they're on a trip on the sea, Link falls into the water
and wakes up on an unkown island.. ^^


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 20, 2007)

Release Date: US: October 2007 Europe: August, 2007 
source : ds.ign.com/objects/694/694756.html


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

LMAO europe get it first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cool, it was the same for minish cap. still does anyone know where i can get a hold of that zelda stylus pen? i need a new one because mine has been chewed to bits


----------



## kawlex (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Release Date: US: October 2007 Europe: August, 2007
> source : ds.ign.com/objects/694/694756.html



that would be phukking great if it really gets an EU release in august!


----------



## Covarr (Jun 20, 2007)

Basically, Link and Tetra are sailing somewhere, Tetra gets kidnapped, Link wakes up on some shore without his sword. Probably won't see Tetra again until near the end of the game, I'm not sure.

edit: added spoiler warning. Does this board have a spoiler tag?
*Edit: Yes it does. 
	
	



```
[spoiler][/spoiler]
```


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ can you put a spoiler warning please, i don't want to know the story before hand!


----------



## Digeman (Jun 20, 2007)

What does the online feature do? (And if it's spoiler then don't say)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2007)

Not working on M3 CF, tried all options  :'( 

Oh well I can't play it till later anyway.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> hmmmmzÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where can you pre order? i checked NCS website, but it's not listed.


----------



## Scorpei (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Not working on M3 CF, tried all optionsÂ :'(
> 
> Oh well I can't play it till later anyway.


G6lite doesn't work either.


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 20, 2007)

playasia will probably stock the stylus when they are released! But they will prob sell out really quick


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 20, 2007)

Works on N-Card as usual.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(squirt1000 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> playasia will probably stock the stylus when they are released! But they will prob sell out really quick



play-asia had it listed but when i went back to the website it was completely gone, did a search for it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's why i want to pre-order it now because i know it will go very quickly.

edit: this is the stylus pen for it i think, order now! i definitely have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-dy-77-...en-70-21wh.html


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Mamma mia! It's here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got to test this out.


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

Love the game graphics, so much better when in motion on the DS screen.  Still no clue as t what I am doing, but just had to look at the game.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, Cut scenes can be skipped, just press start and tap the message at the top of the screen


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, yes live and fresh on the DS is much better than watching a video.


----------



## ediblebird (Jun 20, 2007)

ill just quietly go in the corner and have my zeldagasm(sim city is out too)


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Bah, it doesn't work with DS-X firmware 1.1.2 beta 3.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

Works fine on Ewin2 using Ewin Tools 1.2 (version 1.3 gives a 0kb file).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great graphics BTW.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, i got Ds-Xtreme too, and it's not working! After a trailer comes red text and it freezes. Damn it!


----------



## Kreven (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(GeRmAnSnAkE @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Doesn't work on my m3 Lite Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the game to boot with 4x DMA, Force R/W and No Trim, but as soon as the Nintendo splash screen appeared, I got some error message in japanese. Same result with Safe Mode, Force R/W and No Trim.


----------



## apofaz (Jun 20, 2007)

thats 'course of the 2m savetype


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I guess so. Only works on R4 and N-Card AFAIK.


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

Graphics are indeed much better than I expected from the screenshots and ingame movies!!
One thing I'm concerned about, is the size of the island; I've just been running through the first village (3 houses or so) for a couple of minutes and that's about 1/4 of the total map?? I hope there is more than one island?

Anyone found the sword already?


----------



## Kniteshade (Jun 20, 2007)

Works on DSLinker. _b

Lovely music.


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol, one of the best games for the DS, and most flashcarts can't boot it. Anyone know what that red text says?


----------



## coolmos (Jun 20, 2007)

You're screwed.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jun 20, 2007)

It seems that the game is indeed unplayable using a DS-X with firmware 1.1.2.
I get a red text message after the intro claiming that the save data couldn't be written. And then prompts the user to shut down the console, eject the cart and try again.
Oh well, we should get a patch to fix this a few weeks after the US version is out


----------



## Tedorama (Jun 20, 2007)

Probily no point me even trying on SC:SD is there, oh well at least its out finally. Lets hope theres a dirty fix out soon for us slot 2 suckers or new firmware (haha yeah right)


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone know what order I have to pull the switches inside the cave above the house with the chicken?


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> It seems that the game is indeed unplayable using a DS-X with firmware 1.1.2.
> I get a red text message after the intro claiming that the save data couldn't be written. And then prompts the user to shut down the console, eject the cart and try again.
> Oh well, we should get a patch to fix this a few weeks after the US version is out


So, what if we get a savegame from somewhere in the begin, then place it on the flashcard. Could it work?

Worth the try wouldn't it?


----------



## J_Devon (Jun 20, 2007)

Man, I think I'm not gonna like the stylus-only movement. D-Pad just does it for me. Still, that isn't going to stop me from playing the game. ^^


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 20, 2007)

HOLY SHIET!

I wasn´t expecting this so soon.. can't wait to get home and try it out.. 

that will totally ruin my college final exams


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DBlaze @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the game is indeed unplayable using a DS-X with firmware 1.1.2.
> ...




Maybe, yes...

Anyone care to lend their R4 save?


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Anyone know what order I have to pull the switches inside the cave above the house with the chicken?


How did you get past those trees to get to the cave?


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmzÂ
> ...



Available September 2007


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

August for us Europeans.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(squirt1000 @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > playasia will probably stock the stylus when they are released! But they will prob sell out really quick
> ...



http://www.ncsx.com/2007/060407/ncs0604m.htm

A new Zelda game titled "Zelda no Densetsu: Mugen no Sunadokei" which translates to "The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass" is scheduled to ship later this month. To sort of tie into the release of the game, gashapon king Yujin has announced preorders for six Zelda-themed touch pens which are slated to ship in September 2007. Will anyone still remember the game three months after the fact? This question and many more will be answered when NCS takes delivery of the touch pens this autumn and throw up the usual photos.
Six varieties are on offer which feature the Zelda Mugen no Sunadokei logo and two-tone colors per stylus. Each touch pen is adorned with a loop for tethering purposes. Preorders are welcome today and NCS will supply the touch pens in complete sets of six for US$20.


----------



## felix123 (Jun 20, 2007)

Slot 2 Supercards are fixed. Download the new ndsrominfo.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> August for us Europeans.



Yeah... 2008 xD


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone who would like to share his/her savegame so we can try what I suggested?


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, a friend of mine is going to, so I'll post the link to the save game soon.


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it completely legal to post a savegame?


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Anyone know what order I have to pull the switches inside the cave above the house with the chicken?


Just found out after ages of guessing!
2143


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(PearlChoco @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Is it completely legal to post a savegame?



Yes, you need the game to run it.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(felix123 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Slot 2 Supercards are fixed. Download the new ndsrominfo.



download link ? it's not on the supercard site yet)


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(PearlChoco @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Is it completely legal to post a savegame?


Why wouldn't it be legal? It's not the rom that gets posted, just a savegame.


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

... of a game that's not yet legally available...


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Not in Europe or US.


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(PearlChoco @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> ... of a game that's not yet legally available...


It is in japan.


----------



## furfoot (Jun 20, 2007)

Works nicely on G6 Real. Thanks for the tip to skip cutscenes. Now lets hope it gets released in europe soon.


----------



## shin-link (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(felix123 @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Slot 2 Supercards are fixed. Download the new ndsrominfo.
> ...


yes source?


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DBlaze @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PearlChoco @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ... of a game that's not yet legally available...
> ...



in 3 days...


----------



## Tedorama (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(felix123 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Slot 2 Supercards are fixed. Download the new ndsrominfo.




Excellent news, But where?


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't know if this is the latest ndsrominfo.dat

http://eng.supercard.cn/download/ndsrominfo.dat

try and let us know.


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

Highlite the text below to find out how to get the sword and enter the next dungeon :-

Text : With just guesswork, you go in the cave near the old mans hut, open the dungeon, get the sword and then go back to the old man. He teaches you to fight with the sword and then go to the dungeon by hacking down the smaller trees. I am now stuck on pulling the switches to open the door inside the next dungeon


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2007)

In Sim City DS thread, people have mentioned applying an M3 simply patch to R4 firmware and it works, does this not work with Zelda too? Or we just got to wait a few days for updated M3 Simply firmware?


----------



## Tedorama (Jun 20, 2007)

actually forget that my patcher is out of date


----------



## Louse76 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(digitalforums @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(indiraider @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > first post
> ...



So let's make 20 posts about it. Christ.


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(funem @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Highlite the text below to find out how to get the sword and enter the next dungeon :-
> 
> Text : With just guesswork, you go in the cave near the old mans hut, open the dungeon, get the sword and then go back to the old man. He teaches you to fight with the sword and then go to the dungeon by hacking down the smaller trees. I am now stuck on pulling the switches to open the door inside the next dungeon



Thanks for the info, but I've been trying for ages to get past the large block in the first cave?!! how did you do that?


----------



## cubin' (Jun 20, 2007)

yes i'm also stuck at the block in the first cave. help.


----------



## kitehimuro (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahyupp, though most of us are stuck at the point of starting the game at all


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess you have to write sth on the wooden board...


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> yes i'm also stuck at the block in the first cave. help.


Draw a number 7 on the sign


More spoilerage:
Just got onto a boat and on the second island now!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 20, 2007)

Is anyone else surprised this is a 64meg ROM and not a 128meg one?  I thought for sure that this would max out a DS cart at 128megs.

Not that it's that important......but you know, I figured it would be a HUGE game in more than just hype.


----------



## cippy (Jun 20, 2007)

Got it working on my SC Lite with the new ndsrominfo.dat file.


----------



## ishin (Jun 20, 2007)

what settings did you use?


----------



## cippy (Jun 20, 2007)

enable restart=off, trim=on, fastergameply=on, dma=off, patch cartridge access=on/high. Everything else off


----------



## ishin (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply.. I'm still getting white screens tho


----------



## cippy (Jun 20, 2007)

Have you applied the new ndsrominfo.dat file into the Supercard folder?


----------



## Tedorama (Jun 20, 2007)

white screens here too, SC SD not lite so i guess thats the problem


----------



## Inferno (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't find the new ndsromindo


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 20, 2007)

I do not have it on hand but you could try:
fastergameply=on, patch cartridge access=on/high, everything else=off.
use save file supplied.
edit-


QUOTE(Inferno @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I didn't find the new ndsromindo


it's on the front page of GBAtemp


----------



## marko1986 (Jun 20, 2007)

So, we can`t start the game on G6 lite. I get that message in red. Do we have to wait for G6 team to make an update?


----------



## Inferno (Jun 20, 2007)

It worked on my SCLITE thx to everyone, Supercardmicrosd 2.60, Sclite one 1,81 upgrade and the new ndsrominfo.


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 20, 2007)

No, really, please someone post a savegame


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2007)

I made a little video playtest of the game for those of you missing out.

Enjoy!


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2007)

Great now I have to learn Japanese.


----------



## Teun (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I made a little video playtest of the game for those of you missing out.
> 
> Enjoy!


Is it playable if you're left handed?


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jun 20, 2007)

Well. I believe GBATemp already has a place to upload save games:
GBATemp download section.


----------



## futhamucka (Jun 20, 2007)

I have an SC miniSD I'm getting white screens still. I have firmware 1.81, software 2.60, the new NDSroms file and I've tried both settings that are in this thread. Anyone get it working on an SC miniSD?


----------



## Sperenvanger (Jun 20, 2007)

Works with EZ Flash V if I manually select 2MB save. Can't get past the dungeon though. I know what to write on a board but I don't know how.


----------



## kitehimuro (Jun 20, 2007)

Yepp, definitely double white screens on good 'ole SC SD nonlite, even with the new ndsrominfo


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Teun @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a little video playtest of the game for those of you missing out.
> ...



Yeah it's fine, no complaints.


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 20, 2007)

meh, savegame thingy I suggested doesn't work either.

Guess the ds-x users are stuck waiting for a fix for a long time (again)


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

Just beat the first dungeon, very nice game so far.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh...My...God.... FUCK YEAH!!!! first simcity and then zelda ^.^ im going to be happy for a few weeks


----------



## HereZia (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeaaaaah !

After 30min i finaly get it work on Supercard CF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So for supercard


Firmware 1.8 Supercard Soft 2.60

Replace the old ndsrominfo.dat by this one SAVE Replacement and new ndsrominfo.dat

Only Enable patch cartridge acces turn ON
Turn OFF all.






Finaly replace the SAV made by the supercrad soft by the one on the archive with the ndsrominfo.dat  (GBAtemp Homepage)

So no double white screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's play (although it's in japanese... just to have a look on this)


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 20, 2007)

I might have a solution.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It´s just a theory but might work. What if you take a save file from the working devices and add it to a non working?
Would that work? It can´t create the save file, so adding one should help no?


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

Damn... I'm stuck already.
Maybe someone can help me out?

(highlight text)
I'm in a cave on the vulcano island where some girl is trapped behind a door. On the wall next to the door is a map of the island, but I have no idea how to free the girl. The worst thing is: can't leave the cave without rescuing the girl!! Anyone got past this part yet?

BTW the game is absolutely AMAZING. Barely playable though without any knowledge of Japanese, game seens to be very text-heavy.


----------



## futhamucka (Jun 20, 2007)

I did everything HereZia suggested, still white screens on the SC miniSD


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(KirbyPink @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I might have a solution.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It may work, depending on the device, yes. 

If someone could upload a R4 save to the download center, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Opium (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(PearlChoco @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Damn... I'm stuck already.
> Maybe someone can help me out?
> 
> (highlight text)
> ...



I'm up to the exact same spot. If you figure it out let me know.


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PearlChoco @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn... I'm stuck already.
> ...




Like Golden Sun or worse, Opium?


----------



## futhamucka (Jun 20, 2007)

Just tried again using the v2 rominfo and...IT WORKS! woohoo!


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PearlChoco @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn... I'm stuck already.
> ...


Go upto the map and whilst on the screen with the map blow into the mic a few times, and there will be a cutscene and you will be allow to leave the room. Then you have to locate the 3 lit torches on the island and draw their locations on the map and the door will open freeing the girl.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 20, 2007)

Is there any way to get this working on the M3 SD yet?


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 20, 2007)

I tried using the Super Card CF file and converted it.
Well, still red screen. But it did save EEPROm data.

I could try with a R4 save file if someone would upload one.


----------



## r1cky (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(marko1986 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> So, we can`t start the game on G6 lite. I get that message in red. Do we have to wait for G6 team to make an update?




Works fine on G6 for me, Safe mode + Trim


----------



## buhhni (Jun 20, 2007)

with the speed and number of posts i don't know if this was already said, but it works on cyclo ds evo. At least until i can control zelda...didn't have much time to do anything else


----------



## marko1986 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(r1cky @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Works fine on G6 for me, Safe mode + Trim



Do you use U-disk manager 4.7? that`s my version. I get the red text on black screen after the intro.


----------



## kllk (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Is there any way to get this working on the M3 SD yet?



It's working with v34.  

Game manager is at *http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/* and there are firmware updates for the M3, but they're just Chinese at the moment, hopefully English/European updates will appear in the next day or so.  Haven't tried it with the new Game Manager though - that might work on it's own.  Try it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 20, 2007)

I just put the M3 Game Manager V34, just released, into the Downloads Section. It works with Zelda and Itadaki Street, but so far every set up of Sim City I've attempted doesn't work...


----------



## kllk (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I just put the M3 Game Manager V34, just released, into the Downloads Section. It works with Zelda and Itadaki Street, but so far every set up of Sim City I've attempted doesn't work...



So it does work with Zelda, even without updating the kernel to V34?


----------



## kersplatty (Jun 20, 2007)

working fine with sc ds one patched and set to 2m save


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2007)

Works with GM .34 on M3 CF.

Thanks Kllk

EDIT: After I entered my name, a white box appeared I assume thats the "loading please wait". Stays like that while playing the music.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 20, 2007)

On the M3 SD it's working fine. 4x, No Trim, Soft Reset.


----------



## Duckula (Jun 20, 2007)

How the hell do you catch that little blue rat in the first dungeon that has the key?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Duckula @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> How the hell do you catch that little blue rat in the first dungeon that has the key?


Cover the left hole with the block, and hide near the entrance to the room. The mouse will come out the right hole and attempt to enter the left but will be blocked. Run after him and he'll try running back to the left, be quick and swipe the little blighter.


----------



## Duckula (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah cheers, here was me trying to roll across the room to catch the bastard.


----------



## tisti (Jun 20, 2007)

How the hell do you write the 7 on the board in the 1st cave? I try tapping on it but the stupid fairy tells me something then nothing. ARGH :@


----------



## taichi1082 (Jun 20, 2007)

.


----------



## bryehn (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(r1cky @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(marko1986 @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So, we can`t start the game on G6 lite. I get that message in red. Do we have to wait for G6 team to make an update?
> ...



Huh, doesn't for me...oh well I imported anyways...


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Jun 20, 2007)

I read in another board that because of the size of the savegame the game won't work with Slot2-devices. Is that true?


----------



## chadders (Jun 20, 2007)

Wouldnt you know it, the first time i let my girlfriend borrow my DS for the evening, this gets released.  But guess what, after abit of cocking around i managed to get it running on the lastest no$gba emu, ha, runs slow but if you want to try this and can't get it working on your cards, at least u can get the idea!!!! This should be the benchmark for DS games now, the graphics are just sweet!!!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 20, 2007)

You just draw a nice big Seven, no tapping or anything...and the Slot 2 Devices thing it depends on it. I have a Slot 2 M3 and it works.

I'm at the other side of the Island, what do I do now? The boat guy is saying something but I don't know what, Link just kinda stupid hops infront of the boat so going on it isn't right...


----------



## lagman (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(tisti @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> How the hell do you write the 7 on the board in the 1st cave? I try tapping on it but the stupid fairy tells me something then nothing. ARGH :@



hmm, you draw it.


----------



## tisti (Jun 20, 2007)

But how? I CANT get to the part where you draw! I tapped around everywhere and no freaking drawing. Just the stupid fairy telling me some bs. 
I removed the rocks from the old mans garden, so I'm falling to see what I'm missing. Arghhh.


----------



## drabag (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello, for the G6 lite owners, an update for the G6 U-DISK Manager is available (4.8) and Zelda is working with soft reset + force R/W + trim rom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know if linking to the page of the update is authorized here...


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> You just draw a nice big Seven, no tapping or anything...and the Slot 2 Devices thing it depends on it. I have a Slot 2 M3 and it works.
> 
> I'm at the other side of the Island, what do I do now? The boat guy is saying something but I don't know what, Link just kinda stupid hops infront of the boat so going on it isn't right...



Highlight...

You first have to go to the large building on the north side of the island. It's a dungeon where you have to rescue some guy. After that, return to the boat and set sail!


----------



## lagman (Jun 20, 2007)

Get close the board, then tap it.


----------



## 754boy (Jun 20, 2007)

Works great on SCDS1. I'm glad they put in the option to skip past the intro vids so I was actually playing within a minute lol. Graphics are great. Control is not as horrific as I initially thought they were going to be, its great. DAMMIT I wish this was in English lol


----------



## Knab (Jun 20, 2007)

this mite be a dumb question but how do you draw the 7?


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

Please let me know when you get past the cellar with the girl


----------



## kNoCCoUt (Jun 20, 2007)

im on 2nd isle now too.. the one with the red symbol .. but im stuck in a magicans house.. look the nds hints for more info and screenshots


----------



## tisti (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Get close the board, then tap it.




I'm beyond dumb then. I can't do it. **** this, I'll wait till the english release gets out.


----------



## Knab (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(tisti @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Get close the board, then tap it.
> ...




yeah i feel the same, im at the board i tap it and text comes up, i can hit the little letters in the text but a little ballon pops up with more txt in it and nothing happens i have hit each one and nothing happens


----------



## Bugzykon (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(drabag @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Hello, for the G6 lite owners, an update for the G6 U-DISK Manager is available (4.8) and Zelda is working with soft reset + force R/W + trim romÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM the link plz!!!


----------



## bryehn (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(drabag @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Hello, for the G6 lite owners, an update for the G6 U-DISK Manager is available (4.8) and Zelda is working with soft reset + force R/W + trim romÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link it up, it's not at the usual spot.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 20, 2007)

If you cannot draw on the sign in the beginning cave, you are not supposed to be there yet. Go talk to a few people and come back.


----------



## kNoCCoUt (Jun 20, 2007)

okay to get to the board u have to do the following things:

talk to the old guy (your grandfather) go into the wood without sword, let the fairy talk.. move back to your grandfather.. now when u leave the house the fairy talk again.. now u can go into the cave and write the 7


----------



## drabag (Jun 20, 2007)

For G6 Lite owner's (and probably others) it can be useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/

Click on G6 section, and you can download *G6_UDisk_Manager_v4.8_Update.rar* and install it over your 4.7 version (for example). It works with english version of the G6, the one I have !
The "select G6 driver" window is a bit different but you can easily find your card  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You just have to get Zelda with the adjustements I wrote before (the only ones I've tested... : soft reset + force RW + trim rom) and let's go to the wonderful world of japanese Zelda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Oups, I was so happy and excited to play it that I've not tested "soft reset"... and it don't work ! But who cares


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone who has the second map or gotten to the second dungeon help me out please:

How do I sail up north to the second map area/2nd dungeon, If I sail up on the right hand side of the rocks a tornado carries me back and if I sail past the rocks on the left hand side I can get to the second map area but if I try to sail to the dungeon or any point past the rocks on the second map it gets too foggy and takes me back to the bottom of the map.

There's also an 'x' on the first map near the bottom left hand corner, which I assume is treasure or something but I don't have a crane or anything. Also on the island to the right of that there's a woman who won't let me into her cave lol.


----------



## Buppu (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(drabag @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> For G6 Lite owner's (and probably others) it can be useful
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Works like a charm! 

Thanks!


----------



## II Sora II (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm having trouble playing this on emulator. I'm trying to play it on No$gba, unfortunately the bottom screen appears black. Any ideas, maybe there's something that fixes this in new DS roms? Thanks very much.


----------



## Inferno (Jun 20, 2007)

I've lost my savefile with my SC lite, anyone else?


----------



## cavadavi (Jun 20, 2007)

I am in the 1st dungeon. How the hell I have to pull the four switches to open the door? Which order?


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 20, 2007)

Wasn't this game supposed to be made around an updated Animal Crossing Engine? (graphically)


----------



## Knab (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(kNoCCoUt @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> okay to get to the board u have to do the following things:
> 
> talk to the old guy (your grandfather) go into the wood without sword, let the fairy talk.. move back to your grandfather.. now when u leave the house the fairy talk again.. now u can go into the cave and write the 7



thx so much, i didnt go back to the grandfather after i went to the woods lol


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 20, 2007)

for sc-slot2 guys....

when you overwrite the ndsrominfo.dat don't forget there is a 0575.sav file in a saver folder too, make sure that goes into the 'saver' folder where your client is installed... it comes in a ready named folder so just highlight the .dat file a the 'saver' folder from the patch, and dump it to where you client is installed

now when you patch the rom the client will produce a 512kb save file instead of a 256k one.

this should sort you save trouble


----------



## marko1986 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(drabag @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Hello, for the G6 lite owners, an update for the G6 U-DISK Manager is available (4.8) and Zelda is working with soft reset + force R/W + trim romÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I updated it and put Zelda, but with safe mode and immediately left the apartment (I was in a hurry). It doesn`t work, so I will have to wait until tomorrow to try it again. Now it doesn`t even load, it blocks after the green circle (loading) is complete.


----------



## kudaku (Jun 20, 2007)

this game is great


----------



## troa11 (Jun 20, 2007)

Do you mean second island counting the one you start on, or second island after the one you start on?


----------



## tisti (Jun 20, 2007)

Omfg, thanks for the advice on how to write the 7!!! I'm already on the 2nd island


----------



## kitehimuro (Jun 20, 2007)

SPOILER ALERT








I've finished the second dungeon, defeated the "Fire Boss", gotten the red fairy, and now I'm completely PISSED. Sneaking? Why Ninty WHY? And I was even starting to enjoy this game. No wonder this part was only trailer'd as an optional multiplayer mode. Unless it's only one dungeon (which I doubt, since it's accessed by finding the Phantom Hourglass, and that being the title of the game, I expect more of this...), I won't have to worry about the english version at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Back to Touch Darts I shall go then...


----------



## Foie (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow.  127 users reading this topic.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 20, 2007)

Please don't tell me they've added the tired stealth cliché, that one was wanked dry during the PS1's lifetime.


----------



## Knab (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(cavadavi @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I am in the 1st dungeon. How the hell I have to pull the four switches to open the door? Which order?



its 2 1 4 3
1 being the left hand side


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, with M3 Game Manager v34 the M3 Lite is working, too.

phew, already thought of selling it and buying the R4 till the europe release..


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, with M3 Game Manager v34 the M3 Lite is working, too.

phew, already thought of selling it and buying the R4 till the europe release..


----------



## lagman (Jun 20, 2007)

```
[spoiler]xxxxxxxxx[/spoiler]
```

Please use it guys.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 20, 2007)

not a bad looking game...


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok.  Well I can't get onto the ship.  The guy says something that I don't understand.  When I try to go to the north part of the island, the fairy says something and doesn't let me go.  I think I've talked to everyone...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2007)

Finally got it to work on M3 CF, forgot to use soft reset like an idiot.

Game plays very well love it!


----------



## troa11 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have started a FAQ over in the NDS help forum for this game to help those of us who can't read a lick of Japanese stand a chance.  Please check it out and submit your own questions and or answers.

Zelda PH FAQ


----------



## kitehimuro (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Ok.Â Well I can't get onto the ship.Â The guy says something that I don't understand.Â When I try to go to the north part of the island, the fairy says something and doesn't let me go.Â I think I've talked to everyone...




SPOILER ALERT





 If you have the sword (which you should, otherwise you couldn't get to your ship), you should be able to enter the dungeon at the topmost part of the island (It looks like stone gate on the map). There you have to save the guy who will drive your ship, then off you go to island number two (hint: scratch scratch)


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 20, 2007)

Well you see, I do have the sword.  And I also bought the shield, cause for a sec I thought I needed it.  I'm off the left side of the island.  I'm on the right side of the bridge now.  However, Navi (the fairy) won't allow me to go to the north part of the right side of the island, nor can I get onto the ship.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RockingDude (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ you need to go back to the bar


----------



## tisti (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Well you see, I do have the sword.Â And I also bought the shield, cause for a sec I thought I needed it.Â I'm off the left side of the island.Â I'm on the right side of the bridge now.Â However, Navi (the fairy) won't allow me to go to the north part of the right side of the island, nor can I get onto the ship.Â What am I doing wrong?



Try talking to everyone again (you did go to the bar right?) and then speak to the guy next to the boat. Then go north.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm at the volcano, already freed the lady, and there's a door near the top. How do I open it?


----------



## Chief_Second (Jun 20, 2007)

the annoying thing about this game is when moving the little guy with the sylus my hand covers the screen and i can't see much!!!!

i'd prefer top screen sprite with bottom screen control - like metroid


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, the first bossfight is really superb!!


----------



## GameDragon (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Ok, I'm at the volcano, already freed the lady, and there's a door near the top. How do I open it?


Touch the candles, then blow into the mic.

EDIT: Anyone know where to go after the first boss?


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why is itsn't working on my Supercard Lite.

I have the latest firmware: 1.81
I have the latest software: 2.60

I have the latest Dat files, taken from the GBAtemp main page.
I have patched the rom with only Patch Access enabled, and I am using the .sav file included in the archive you can download on the front page.

I do not get white screens. 
I get (Nintendo) on the top screen, and "All Rights, including..." on the bottom screen.

This is all I ever see, and I have pressed every button and punched the touch screen in a vane attempt to get it to work.

Help.


----------



## eseyo1 (Jun 20, 2007)

I had the same problem. Patch it with Supercard version 2.58 software. Turn off "saver patch" and "restart." 

Now it works!


----------



## iwakura (Jun 20, 2007)

For you people who are stuck check out this thread. For the people that aren't stuck, help me out ;_;

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=53491&st=0&p=685191&


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Jun 20, 2007)

wahooo it works for supercard ds-one =)


----------



## Rocco Savadgie (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(drabag @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> For G6 Lite owner's (and probably others) it can be useful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did this update come from? It's not on handheldsources.com (which I believe is the official release site). Thanks for the link though - great site!


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 20, 2007)

to the guy with the sc-lite with problems.. don't turn off 'faster gameplay'.. you cripple the speed of memory card if you do

try.. 
restart off
trim on 
faster gameplay *on*
dma off
patch cartridge access  on/high
everything else off


also note that the 0575.sav file should go in the ' saver folder' where the client is installed... the patcher client will then produce the correct size 512k (for sc-slot2) by itself for zelda


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok - I'm at the fire(?) dungeon, and right after that place with a crapload of trapdoors, there's four switches, which I'm assuming have to be hit in order?  What's the order and/or what do I do?
edit: Never mind - I'm an idiot, I figured it out =P


----------



## Razor (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> also note that the 0575.sav file should go in the ' saver folder' where the client is installed... the patcher client will then produce the correct size 512k (for sc-slot2) by itself for zelda



But there isn't any file with this name.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 20, 2007)

it comes with the patch in the folder called 'saver'


----------



## Razor (Jun 20, 2007)

I only see 1158.sav


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2007)

I finally turned this off to play Transformers (which is a bit meh) and all I can think of is this game. Its addictive. Defeated the first boss and so far I have fount no problems with this game apart from not understanding it.

Controls are perfect and I don't have a problem seeing Link and the actin at all with a regular stylus. Looks really nice, would've preferred a Four Swords Adventure look but I like the style anyway. Sound is just as good as Windwaker.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 20, 2007)

razor.. download this patch http://www.evilshare.com/4487cc10-7080-102...7b-00a0c993e9d6   it's untouched from how it was released


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 20, 2007)

Same result.
Freezes at the copyright screen.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, how far is everyone so far? I'm at:
After the first dungeon, I went back to that weird temple and did a maze thing and got another part of the sea map. Heading....Somewhere right now. I also pimped my boat with a palm tree.


----------



## gieve (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Hey, how far is everyone so far? I'm at:
> After the first dungeon, I went back to that weird temple and did a maze thing and got another part of the sea map. Heading....Somewhere right now. I also pimped my boat with a palm tree.




where did you get the  palm tree  from, also, have you found yourself  stuck in the fog, or have you got past it, also do you have the spade... i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm stuck and i cant see anything to do


----------



## Dankrigannon (Jun 20, 2007)

why cant I buy the bombs? do I need a bomb bag or something?


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea why my game is freezing at the copyright screen?

This is really puzzling me and has never happened before with any other game. I have taken all the steps listed in this thread that are apparently working for other people.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(gieve @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> where did you get the  palm tree  from, also, have you found yourself  stuck in the fog, or have you got past it, also do you have the spade... i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the palm tree from the boat shop that was previously closed (On the main island). It was in a chest. 
I also just got a 

CANNONBALL LAUNCHER! From that island between the first dungeon and the main island. Where did you get the spade? Also, I just found the fog, chasing a ghost pirate ship right now.


----------



## gieve (Jun 20, 2007)

i got a  metal wheel from that chest, and i got the spade from one of the islands on the other side of the rocks, use the cannon on the brown rocks to make a path, to get the spade you need to talk to the guy in the house next to the woman, who wont let you go into a cave, keep talking to him until he repeats himself, answer the top answer for all of his questions, (i think) and occasionally go talk to the woman outside, if this doesn't work, you might need to follow the ghost ship and get lost first.....


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(gieve @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> i got a  metal wheel from that chest, and i got the spade from one of the islands on the other side of the rocks, use the cannon on the brown rocks to make a path, to get the spade you need to talk to the guy in the house next to the woman, who wont let you go into a cave, keep talking to him until he repeats himself, answer the top answer for all of his questions, (i think) and occasionally go talk to the woman outside, if this doesn't work, you might need to follow the ghost ship and get lost first.....


Thanks.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(gieve @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> i got a  metal wheel from that chest, and i got the spade from one of the islands on the other side of the rocks, use the cannon on the brown rocks to make a path, to get the spade you need to talk to the guy in the house next to the woman, who wont let you go into a cave, keep talking to him until he repeats himself, answer the top answer for all of his questions, (i think) and occasionally go talk to the woman outside, if this doesn't work, you might need to follow the ghost ship and get lost first.....



So has anyone figured out what to do after you have the spade?


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 20, 2007)

R4 Save file, anyone? Upload? Come on? Please?
I wanna test out my theory ...
You just have to turn of the DS for a itty bitty 5 or less minutes.


----------



## gieve (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gieve @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i got a  metal wheel from that chest, and i got the spade from one of the islands on the other side of the rocks, use the cannon on the brown rocks to make a path, to get the spade you need to talk to the guy in the house next to the woman, who wont let you go into a cave, keep talking to him until he repeats himself, answer the top answer for all of his questions, (i think) and occasionally go talk to the woman outside, if this doesn't work, you might need to follow the ghost ship and get lost first.....
> ...


 USE IT ON THE GUY FACE DOWN IN THE BOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! final i can get further in the game!!!


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> So has anyone figured out what to do after you have the spade?



Nope, all I found was a ship full of tiki people and an unconcious dude. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have now tried every combination of options when patching the rom for my SCLite. I have overwritten the saver folder in the SC directory with the one in the archive on the main page. I have the latest firmware, I have the latest software, and I have run out of patience!

Is there nobody out there who can help?
I downloaded this game 10 hours ago!


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(gieve @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> USE IT ON THE GUY FACE DOWN IN THE BOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! final i can get further in the game!!!



I had already woken him up before I had the spade by talking to him or chucking barrels at him or something lol. He says something different now I have the spade but it'd no indication of where I need to go or what I need to do now...


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

C'mon please upload an R4 save!


----------



## duinroosje (Jun 20, 2007)

great game


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(duinroosje @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> where is the third fire on the second islan i got one north and east


in a house


----------



## Aoko (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll upload a save as soon as I get home. I'm at work.


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks, Aoko.


----------



## mikagami (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll upload a save in a few minutes.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried WiFi yet? It's pretty fun. I've only played 4 matches on it, though. The first map is pretty easy to catch people, all you have to do is send all 3 of your guards through the top, middle, and bottom. But the other maps require lots more strategy.


----------



## mikagami (Jun 20, 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/38410182/Phant...anese_.zip.html

R4/M3DSS save file there.

Name: Link
Point: Right after you get your sword.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/38410182/Phant...anese_.zip.html
> 
> R4/M3DSS save file there.
> 
> ...


Just wondering...Were you playing on WiFi earlier?


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, perfect!  I´ll try these out and see if it works.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hold yar thumbs Ds-X users! 

If this doesn´t work i´ll get a new cart...


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 20, 2007)

Has anyone had any ideas as to why my game freezes at the copyright screen? Has anyone else had the same problem?

Could anyone who has gotten it working on a Supercard Lite please add me to their msn: auz_erekose2002(at)msn.com


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 20, 2007)

It freezes cause it can´t either read the save file or create one.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 20, 2007)

im not gunna bother with this release. Its gunna be much more enjoyable when i can understand the game.


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, i tried convert them into ds-X.
Didn´t work. 
So, a raw save file from a actul cart is next step.
If anyone can supply it.

Edit: Nope! Nothing works! >_<

ARGH! I tried convert them i tried using them raw...NOPE!
I give up...


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(KirbyPink @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> It freezes cause it can´t either read the save file or create one.



Could you explain to me how to get a save file that will work?
I have used the archive on the main site, and overwritten the saver folder inside my SC directory.
Is there anything I am doing wrong?

Would somebody please upload a working Supercard Lite .sav file? I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## diegoa1 (Jun 20, 2007)

Game ID: AZEJ 7853931b

Infinite Rupees
121B96EE 0000270F

Infinite Health
620EDBCC 00000000
B20EDBCC 00000000
2000039E 00000080
D2000000 00000000

Invincible
620EDBCC 00000000
B20EDBCC 00000000
2000039C 00000002
D2000000 00000000

Press X for Moon Jump
927FFFA8 FBFF0000
620EDBCC 00000000
B20EDBCC 00000000
10000BD0 0000F600
D2000000 00000000


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(diegoa1 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Infinite Rupees
> 121B96EE 0000270F
> 
> Infinite Health
> ...


Christ, cheats ALREADY?


----------



## lilboymonkey (Jun 20, 2007)

so many people playing the japanese version, the english version will be big 8D
ill wait for english as well, more enjoyable to know the story =x


----------



## kudaku (Jun 20, 2007)

wow the game is out fast


----------



## II Sora II (Jun 21, 2007)

What emu is required to play this?


----------



## gieve (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kudaku @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> anyone else at
> second dungeon
> anyone need help?



how did you get past the fog?!


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 21, 2007)

It wont play on Slot-2's?!
I am regretting not buying an N-Card. Maybe I can just get an R4 for $25.


----------



## unpossible (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking forward to getting this tonight. My Japanese girl friend will come in handy for this one.


----------



## brassica (Jun 21, 2007)

How can go to the second dungeon ?
The tornado blocks me on the way, and i got lost in the fog on the other side.


----------



## beethy (Jun 21, 2007)

Game is freakin amazing.. 
going through the 1st dungeon right now. 

Can't wait for the english version

feels like the best DS game ever so far (next to MKS)


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Jun 21, 2007)

Screw the japanese i have gamefaqs! >.> playing it now i like it so far


----------



## kaspal (Jun 21, 2007)

im SO inlove with this game... and the fact that in the EZ5 flashcarts it doesnt need anything special to work, im more than pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... cant wait for the english version to come out.


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(0Faceless0 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KirbyPink @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It freezes cause it can´t either read the save file or create one.
> ...



Anyone at all?


----------



## Zhark (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn! this game is here and I haven't finished Zelda: The twilight princess on Wii yet!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Life's too short, too many games


----------



## Mailenste (Jun 21, 2007)

*For those who have problems reaching the second dungeon (get past the fog), here is a guide:*


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Mailenste @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> *For those who have problems reaching the second dungeon (get past the fog), here is a guide:*


Any idea what to do after that?


----------



## kinya (Jun 21, 2007)

hey i am stuck at the very beginning, after talking to the old man what should i do? how to i get my sword?


----------



## mimou (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> zelda doesn't work on supercard sdÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man why doesn't work on Super Card SD, I've done all the updates & new firmware.
So WHY


----------



## drdeath25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Did anyone ever try using a R4 save file on the DS-X?  I also get the black screen with red writing after the intro on my ds-x.


----------



## Mailenste (Jun 21, 2007)

Just beat the 2nd boss. That really took a while, phew...


----------



## 0Faceless0 (Jun 21, 2007)

Even though I'll probably be ignored again, could somebody please upload a working .sav file for Supercard Lite?

Failing that, could somebody tell me if I did anything wrong when patching the rom:

First step was to update the software to v2.6, and the firmware to v1.81.
Following that, I download the archive on the main page, and extracted its contents into the SC directory on my PC.

Then I patched the rom with the following settings:

Fast play: on
Patch cartridge: on @high
Everything else off.

I have tried it with rom trimming on and restart enabled too.
I have also tried it with all the various possible combinations of the above.
In every case the game freezes at the copyright screen before I see any menus or anything.

Please help!


----------



## bobrules (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kinya @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> hey i am stuck at the very beginning, after talking to the old man what should i do? how to i get my sword?



go in the cave beside the house, and click the blank sign, and then draw the # 7 on the sign. There's a Zelda Faq thread somewhere on this forum.


----------



## kudaku (Jun 21, 2007)

how'd you figure it out?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 21, 2007)

I started playing.. got the sword.. then I realised that is best to wait for an english  release.. lots of text.. and some puzzles right in the beginning! Never seen a Zelda like this.. looking forward for the EUR release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aside from that.. the graphics are great, the gameplay is perfect!


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(drdeath25 @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> Did anyone ever try using a R4 save file on the DS-X?Â I also get the black screen with red writing after the intro on my ds-x.



I did. And it still gave me that blasted red text. ARGH! Make´s me so mad! This is Animal Crossing all over again! >_


----------



## Kamakazie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dunno if its been said yet here, but the game works on G6 Lite with Safe Mode on.


----------



## astromantic (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know how to make a spoiler box so i'll speak in semi code and if you can helo me you'll know what i'm talking about.
I'm in the place with the time limit for the second time after finishing the second dungeon. I got up to the part with the six stone tablets and the door in the center that you can write on. Can someone please tell me what i have to write because what i think i have to is not working. Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## rest0re (Jun 21, 2007)

zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelda


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> zelda doesn't work on supercard sd


HAHAHAHHA Sucked in!!!

Oh yeah... I have one of them too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Works on SC SD. I suppose the graphics arnt too bad.. it is the DS after all.


----------



## stuneseht (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know how to make a spoiler box so i'll speak in semi code and if you can helo me you'll know what i'm talking about.
I'm in the place with the time limit for the second time after finishing the second dungeon. I got up to the part with the six stone tablets and the door in the center that you can write on. Can someone please tell me what i have to write because what i think i have to is not working. Thanks a bunch in advance

tip:
Draw a hour glass, starting with the upper left corner. When you get inside, remember to close your ds when you have both matching maps in display.


----------



## heronic (Jun 21, 2007)

i wonder if they made the cartridge gold?


----------



## astromantic (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks you rock!!!


----------



## sylver78 (Jun 21, 2007)

I got a problem in the beginning of the 2nd island, could anyone help me ?
I talked to the ghost on the right of the island, I talked to the girl behind a closed door (by blowing in the mic), but now what to do ?
Thanks

edit : Found the answer here : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=53474&st=0


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 21, 2007)

I awoke to continue this game...save was deleted!







It had saved and I was able to continue it before but sadly its all gone. I want to carry on but afraid it would mess up again.


----------



## kNoCCoUt (Jun 21, 2007)

deleted


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 21, 2007)

*Requesting a .sav*
yeah, I reformatted my microSD coz it was acting up.. something about 1.10, the PH rom and my micro SD reader just didn't mix.

So now I can finally rename the rom as I please and it will load properly, (I used to have to have it still named "IPT LZEL.NDS" if I wanted to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus I had a few graphical glitches, various polygons stretched to hell and back, very annoying.

So I'd like to request a .sav for my R4, so anyone who is up to the area just after getting the cannon for the boat, please upload your .sav, I'd really appreciate it

edit-
awesome, top of the page


----------



## kNoCCoUt (Jun 21, 2007)

how to enter here?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 21, 2007)

blow them out


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 21, 2007)

you blow


----------



## II Sora II (Jun 21, 2007)

Is this playable on any DS emulator?!


----------



## Dr. Senbei (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> I awoke to continue this game...save was deleted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's with the save corruption issue here? I had the same problem on my SC SD mini. I've read somewhere else that this happens often. Is this isolated to SC?


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 21, 2007)

when you patched the game for your sc-slot2 did the patcher auto produce a 512kb file for zelda ?  or the usual 256kb? if it didn't you didn't apply the patch poperly it will produce a 256kb one.

if you downed the patch where the save file was renamed 1158.sav then rename it back to it's original 0575.sav and put it in the 'saver' directory where you sc client software is installed on your pc.. you will see similary named files. default install directory is "programe files\sc\"

now when you patch the game through the client the save file will be 512kb=no corruption


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(II Sora II @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> Is this playable on any DS emulator?!


no$gba works. Slowly for me tough, but it works.


----------



## Dr. Senbei (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> when you patched the game for your sc-slot2 did the patcher auto produce a 512kb file for zelda ?  or the usual 256kb? if it didn't you didn't apply the patch poperly it will produce a 256kb one.
> 
> if you downed the patch where the save file was renamed 1158.sav then rename it back to it's original 0575.sav and put it in the 'saver' directory where you sc client software is installed on your pc.. you will see similary named files. default install directory is "programe files\sc\"
> 
> now when you patch the game through the client the save file will be 512kb=no corruption



Ah. It works now. Thanks.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 21, 2007)

Europe won't be getting this in August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. NoE haven't just released a list of dates for now and until Q3, Zelda PH isn't listed at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=53567

You may notice though that Freshly Picked - Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland is out in September 14th in Europe!


----------



## anbu-kakashi (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok its simple for get it up on the supercard SD. Where must i put the Ndsrominfo.dat = In de SC program map.
Then download the sav. Change the name into yours then it works perfectly without a problem..... Same for the Supercard lite version i own both of them and both works perfect


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 21, 2007)

just look where your 2.60 client software is installed on your pc.. default path is root:\program files\sc  ... or right click the icon on your desktop and click 'find target'


----------



## J_Devon (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, controls suck. Why couldn't they just leave the choice to the player whether he wants to move with d-pad or stylus. It's retarded, when I have to move to the upper left corner of the screen, I can't see shit because in order to move there, it requires my hand to move there, thus blocking half the screen.

Still, I'm gonna play it


----------



## dib (Jun 21, 2007)

Counting down the days until DS-X patches their product to be able to save with these latest releases...

If anybody else has a DS-X and is annoyed by this, log into their support tracker at http://support.ds-x.com/view.php?id=1861 or the forums at http://forums.ds-xtreme.com/ and make it known.  These guys don't seem to get motivated until their feet are held to the fire and even then we'll probably have to wait months.


----------



## anotheruser22 (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope there's a new update so it'll work on G6 lite soon....


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> Europe won't be getting this in August
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tingle rpg FTW!




I was really looking for an english version


----------



## bobrules (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol, the ds-x forum is funny. No backup talks.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jun 22, 2007)

I love Zelda! Play play play!!!!!


----------



## kudaku (Jun 22, 2007)

deleted


----------



## DavePS (Jun 22, 2007)

Works fine on Acekard with no issues at all. Pity I can't read Japanese though


----------



## hocuspocus2 (Jun 22, 2007)

works on ezlite4 even saves


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 22, 2007)

i still cant believe how well they pulled off with the graphics. its simply amazing


----------



## drabag (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(anotheruser22 @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> I hope there's a new update so it'll work on G6 lite soon....


Hey, where were you these days, there's an update somewhere in this topic and in the G6 Lite one.
It's the 4.8 for the G6 U-DISK Manager...


----------



## anotheruser22 (Jun 23, 2007)

QUOTE(drabag @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(anotheruser22 @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope there's a new update so it'll work on G6 lite soon....
> ...



ahh thanks. I was looking here 

http://www.handheldsources.com/Download.html 

it doesn't have 4.8 listed yet.


----------



## Tony_D (Jun 23, 2007)

QUOTE(drabag @ Jun 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(anotheruser22 @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope there's a new update so it'll work on G6 lite soon....
> ...


Have you tried it, does it work?

I can't even load any other games with the 4.8(a) manager.

-EDIT-
It works on G6 Lite. Download the 4.8a manager (link)

And use the following settings: software reset, Dofat, no trim.

Works perfect, as far as I can tell.


----------



## anotheruser22 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah I just used the default settings and it's working great!


----------



## serpieri (Jun 24, 2007)

Works like a charm on Ninjapass X9 + "PNY" 2gb SD card.

I read somewhere the savegame is 2mb but all my savegames on the x9 are 512kb. The games save fine, but I'm only at the beginning. Do you think it's ok?


----------



## KirbyPink (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it 2M Flash or 4M Flash?


----------

